# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Saddest Songs

## pefjr



----------

OKMike

----------


## allenhopkins

Wish I could find a vid of the Louvins actually playing this; I almost posted the "live" Jim & Jesse version, from Wembley Stadium, but decided you can't beat the original

_I'd be like a flower, unwanted in Spring,
Alone and neglected, transplanted in vain,
To a garden of sadness, where its petals would fall
In the shadows of undying pain._

Now, where's that razor blade?

----------


## terzinator

We LOVE weary blues. We play it kinda like how Tim O'Brien and Darrell Scott did on their Real Time album. Great version.

Another crazy sad song is "Dreadful Wind and Rain." Garcia/Grisman did a great job with that one.

----------


## justkaron

@allenhopkins....Louvin Brothers aways excellent.

----------


## devilsbox

Barbara Allen
Pretty Polly
Four Marys

----------


## resophonic

I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry
Dreadful Wind And Rain

----------


## Denny Gies

"The Water's So Cold".  Don't know who did the original or who wrote it but I learned it from a friend.  Pretty sad.

----------


## Greg Stec

The Charlie Waller version of Let Me Fly Low.

----------


## doc holiday

Tonight I Burned Your Old Love Letters
The Girl in the Blue Velvet Band

----------


## Mike Bunting

Tecumseh Valley.

----------


## dcoventry

Ballad of Hollis Brown

Bob Dylan. Wow.

----------


## John McCoy

He Stopped Loving Her Today
Old Shep

----------


## J.Albert

About a dog, not a lost love, but Echo Mountain is a good 'un....

----------


## jazzman13

How about a bit of Punch Brothers/How To Grow a Band?

Soon or never.

You're an angel and I'm going to cry.

Missy

----------


## oneeyeross

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GEcRirHlqE
Neil Gow's Lament

Love playing this on the fiddle, one day I hope to do it justice...

----------


## John Ritchhart

Faithless Love.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

The classical song that I'm currently learning, "Czardas" in F, sounds like a Gypsy funeral! 
The first part sounds sad, but the second part sounds like a wedding celebration!

Even a Bluegrasser like me likes to expand his repertoire!  :Smile:

----------


## pefjr

> The classical song that I'm currently learning, "Czardas" in F, sounds like a Gypsy funeral! 
> The first part sounds sad, but the second part sounds like a wedding celebration!
> 
> Even a Bluegrasser like me likes to expand his repertoire!


A beautiful piece of music. Fiddle or Mando?

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Mandolin! I've play learned how to play many instruments, but
would never even think of trying to play the fiddle!!!  :Smile:

----------


## pjlama

Long Black Veil and Black Peter, I played both the other nigh and my wife who was singing with us cried.

----------


## JoanB

Not a mandolin song - but Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 2 in F Major, K, 280, Adagio always brings a tear to my eye.  I'd love to be able to play this on the mando.

Joan

----------


## pefjr



----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Jim Garber

[YOUTUBE[/YOUTUBE]


> The classical song that I'm currently learning, "Czardas" in F, sounds like a Gypsy funeral! 
> The first part sounds sad, but the second part sounds like a wedding celebration!


Do you mean this one by Vittorio Monti?

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Jim,

Yes sir! Actually you & I talked about this a couple of years ago. I play it on the mandolin like Y H Chen. There's a video of her doing it on Youtube.

----------


## Jim Garber

Ah, yes... that is sadder than Dave's version.

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## ourgang

"I Saw Mom with God Last Night" - Lester Flatt

----------


## allenhopkins

Bill Monroe's _You'll Find Her Name Written There:_

----------


## Cheryl Watson

So, so sad...  Georgia Lee written by Tom Waits.

----------


## mandolinlee

How can anything Victor Borge plays be considered among the "saddest songs"?
Lee

----------


## oneeyeross

> How can anything Victor Borge plays be considered among the "saddest songs"?
> Lee


He was one of the most talented pianists in a long, long time...but he loved to make people laugh more than cry, but he could do both

----------


## John McCoy

Two more suggestions:  _My Woman, My Wife_ and _This Time You Gave Me a Mountain_ (both by Marty Robins)

----------


## John Flynn

> How can anything Victor Borge plays be considered among the "saddest songs"?
> Lee


For that matter, how can any of these be "the saddest song" if they are not in Dm?  :Crying:

----------

mandolinlee

----------

